# CDRW:combien de fois peut on REgraver (de l'audio,surtout)



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2003)

ben la question est dans le titre...
j'utilise des CDRW pour la voiture,que j'efface quand je les ai assez écouté...
ce sont des VERBATIM colorés...
combien de fois peut on effacer et réécrire dessus????

PG


----------



## ficelle (10 Mai 2003)

je pense que la limite depend plutot du soin que tu apportes à ton cd. un disque plein de rayures risque de rapidement rencontrer des erreurs de lectures ou de gravure.
mais un support parfaitement entrenu doit pouvoir supporter plusieurs centaines de cycles ecriture/effacement.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Mai 2003)

exact,
j'ai trouvé ce site 

http://www.lagravuredecd.com/

sur lequel il est conseillé d'en prendre soin ,et garanti 1000 X!!!
voire 100 000 selon certains fabriquant!


----------

